# Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN



## DShadowK (18. Oktober 2015)

*Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

Hey leute, 
Nächste Woche bin ich seit langem wieder auf einer LAN-Party.
Gibt zwar schon einige Spiele die auf der Pflichtliste stehen, dennoch würde mich interessieren was ihr so auf LAN's spielt.

Von neu bis alt ist alles gefragt!!

Bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt!


----------



## Ebrithil (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

Warcraft 3 + diverse Mods/Maps
CS 1.6
C&C Generals

das ist so das was mir spontan einfällt


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

Counter Strike und Unreal Tournament. Verwendete Versionen je nach Publikum... das Jungvolk wird wohl eher CS:GO und BF4/COD bevorzugen, ältere Jahrgänge haben mehr Spaß mit CS1.6 und UT99GOTY... und Q3.


----------



## DShadowK (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

cs 1.6
warcraft 3 + mods
und ut99 sind auf der liste        sind der etwas ältere Jahrgang


----------



## DKK007 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

Vielleicht auch AoE2, das haben wir auch ganz gerne gespielt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

Und... Worms 2 

Wenn man auf sowas steht kann man auch ne Runde Diablo2 spielen.


----------



## DShadowK (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

Worms2  xD   mega guter vorschlag!!!


----------



## TheOnLY (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

NOLF2 wird bei uns reglmäßig auf lans gespielt. Alleine das Gegner mit dem Schneemobil überfahren macht einfach zu viel Spaß


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*



DShadowK schrieb:


> Worms2  xD   mega guter vorschlag!!!



Falls ihr kein Worms 2 habt, lohnt sich Hedgewars
Hedgewars
ist unweigerlich ein Open-Source-Klon von Worms Armageddon, mit putzigen Igeln anstatt putzigen Würmern. Sonst bleibt quasi alles gleich, vom Grafikstil über den Humor.
Auch Flatout 2 bzw. Ultimate Carnage ist definitiv eine Erwähnung wert! Aber KEINESFALLS Teil 3!!!
Die sonstigen üblichen Verdächtigen wurden ja schon genannt. Counter Strike, Call of Duty (1,2 oder 4 sind die besten), Unreal Tournament, Warcraft 3, etc.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## magicbrownie (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

AoE2 muss einfach sein und Star Wars Battlefront!


----------



## Porsche2000 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

NFS Brennender Asphalt, World Racing


----------



## rabe08 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

Immer wieder gerne DoW. Gemeinhin trifft man mehr Ier als IIer Fans, aber ich habe beides schon in the wild erlebt


----------



## GeneralGonzo (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

Bomberman - ungeschlagener MP Spaß!

Ansonsten wie schon genannt: Warcraft 3 + Addon und Age of Empires 2/3 ! Shooter: FEAR ist einen Blick wert, macht unheimlich Spaß im MP !


----------



## DShadowK (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

Danke für die Vorschläge! AoE und Warcraft sind auch dabei!
Bei Fear weiß ich nicht recht...denke da eher an CoD4!


----------



## DreiBitALU (12. November 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

Sauerbraten oder Assault Cube sind recht flotte gratis Multiplayer Shooter.


----------



## SeppiMontana (17. November 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

Wir spielen immer 
UT GOTY Edition
Team Fortress 2
Empires Die Neuzeit.
Empfehlen würde ich auch RUNE

Wenn du neues magst dann hast du oben viele gute Vorschläge. Ich persönlich mag Unreal Tournament 3 sehr.


----------



## Flautze (18. November 2015)

*AW: Vorschläge für Pflichtspiele einer LAN*

Also ich kann noch empfehlen
Half-life Deathmatch / oder TDM - Karte Crossfire
Duke 3D
Shadow Warrior (das alte)
Battlefield 1942 war auch klasse.


----------

